

What Women Don't Want - RickHull
https://medium.com/ladybits-on-medium/3a01c7c65b71

======
RickHull
Just found Robinson's take: [https://medium.com/glimpse-
labs/4aa5b6a6a665](https://medium.com/glimpse-labs/4aa5b6a6a665)

------
beloch
Someone immature enough to make an app like titstare probably isn't mature
enough to make an appropriate presentation for a general audience. Why is no
rage being directed at the, presumably, responsible adult conference
organizers who let them on stage? It's almost like letting young-earther's
give a talk at a geology conference!

------
orionblastar
I agree there is sexism in the STEM fields, not all organizations and not all
men, but it does exist.

Pax's comments sort of have a sexist tone to them, and I guess he was trying
to joke or troll. One can say they are misogynist to an extent as well.

I don't really see the value in a titstate or jerkoffmeter, it sounds like the
sort of app that Reddit or 4Chan would make. I suppose someone has to make
those sorts of apps for the 'Frat Boys' out there or immature men to use as
jokes, but usually you don't give a demo of them to the public at a meeting
with women and young girls present because it has male oriented adult themes
border-lining on porn. To be quite honest most demos are not screened before
they are given, so you never know if one comes up. This is why porno magazines
are always behind the counter of a gas-station and then covered up so under
aged customers and people who object to them cannot see them. It is just
common decency.

I think the bigger issue here is how to hire women who have talent, skills,
and experience in the STEM field for STEM careers and how to attract them to
your organization to hire them. Doing stuff like Pax did just drives them
away. Some organizations just hire women based on their looks, and then they
end up with mostly untalented women who aren't qualified for the job, but got
hired to avoid discrimination lawsuits of a low ration of STEM women
employees. Eventually the talentless women get found out when they cannot even
do the basics of their job, and then management moves them to something they
can do, like a blogger and write the blogs as a technical evangelist.

My sister has to deal with this, she knows over 7 different programming
languages and has a lot of talent. The talentless women harass her because
they are jealous of her skills and abilities, call her tomboy, lesbian and
other names. This sort of thing is not blogged about, and these sort of women
are turning into social bullies. Most of them lack any STEM talent at all, and
are in it just for the larger paychecks instead of learning new skills and
developing great innovations like my sister does. Men bully due to their egos,
but women on the other hand, bully for different reasons.

It is sad because some women who make it to the top, use a 'rope ladder' my
sister claims, and then they pull the rope ladder up with them so no other
woman can climb, and then they sabotage other women so they won't find success
and it hurts their organization. Again even that is not blogged about either.

My sister is a humanist, she is for equal rights for everyone. She claims
feminists only support women, and want women to become superior to everyone
else. That radical feminism took over in the 1960's, and as a result told
women not to take STEM classes or rolls because men will just cut them down
and are all pigs. That this modern age is a humanist movement, and feminists
seem threatened by that. Feminists attack humanists and atheists because they
want equality for all. The feminists keep citing examples like Pax, for the
real reason why more women don't take on more STEM classes and careers, but
Pax is in the minority of men and feminists keep making excuses to cover up
that they are the main people telling women to drop out of STEM classes and
careers by painting all men as pigs and apes by citing a single example like
Pax, and then say all men are like that and 'we need to talk'. But no, not all
men are like that and it is unfair to keep saying that.

Feminists, some of them seem to suffer from a form of misogyny and won't admit
to it. That needs to be blogged about as well. But nobody is brave enough to
do that.

I would like to encourage women to take STEM classes and pursue STEM roles. To
develop that talent, skills, experience and become like my sister and don't
let some name calling and bad examples drive you from where STEM can take you.
[http://www.iseek.org/careers/womenstem.html](http://www.iseek.org/careers/womenstem.html)

~~~
jamesmiller5
A majority of what you said is true and needs to be openly discussed with the
long term goal of equal and abundant opportunity for all.

I caution the definition of feminism is "to become superior to everyone else"
as it is just plain untrue. A feminist advocates or supports the rights and
equality of women.[1] It's not about superiority, simply equality.

I, as a male, have yet to read a piece of scholarly feminist literature that
was based purely on misandry. In fact almost all of the literature I've read
argues against the conditions and cultural values that both men and women are
exposed to that allow them to identify and carry out sexist behavior in a
justified manner rather than simply blaming the individuals. Instead most asks
that we all think critically of our own responsibility to others, what we
value culturally and why we value it.

The "rope ladder" example you mention can be related to a "BARGAINING WITH
PATRIARCHY"[2] where women who are invested in a patriarchal system and
receive some benefits are less likely to give up those benefits even if it
improves their own situation in the long term.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feminism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feminism)
[2]:
[http://www.smi.uib.no/seminars/Pensum/kandiyoti,%20Deniz.pdf](http://www.smi.uib.no/seminars/Pensum/kandiyoti,%20Deniz.pdf)

------
vacri
Focusing on one of Pax's tweets that's an all-too-common defence of misogyny:
Defining misogyny as 'hatred of women' is a cause for a lot of
misunderstanding, because it plays semantics with the definition of 'hate',
which has a pretty clear definition in lay terms. A better definition would be
'contempt of women'.

You can hold someone in contempt without hating them - for example, when you
condescend to or patronise someone, you're exhibiting contempt for them. You
can quite easily like those people, but you're disregarding them in some way -
their ability, their intellect, and so forth. That is much easier to explain
than to explain to a misogynist how 'hatred' somehow applies to his preferred
sexual partners.

~~~
pstack
No, you just described sexism. An assertion of superiority or inferiority of
one gender. Not misogyny. Words have meanings for a reason and it would be
inappropriate for me to change the definition of "racism", just because I
really really liked calling you a racist.

~~~
vacri
Yes, I agree that words have meanings for a reason. Please read my comment
again and you'll see that that's the main thrust of what I'm getting at.

